# co2 regulator, output pressure help?



## zgmarkozg (3 Dec 2013)

Hi everyone...
I bought this regulator for co2, and the output pressure is 1.8 , for inline atomizer i need 2.5.
those anyone have this regulator:




this green valve cant be rotaded...because i try with the wrench too 
few more pics:


----------



## darren636 (3 Dec 2013)

There could be a Allen key bolt under that green badge.


----------



## biffster (3 Dec 2013)

whats the bottle pressure like i thought i had a problem like that and found out it was my bottle nearly empty


----------



## zgmarkozg (3 Dec 2013)

the bottle is new, full, attested and ready for use, everything is working but for inline atomizer need higher pressure. 
just want to have ability to regulate outline pressure.


----------

